# Immigration/Visa Lawyer



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,
Just wondered if anybody could recommend a good Lawyer that deals in visa applications for non eu citizens?

Thanks in anticipation 

Ali


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Do you really need a lawyer to obtain a visa? Have you spoken to a firm like Gwennies Red tape Services?


----------



## greiga (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Babs,
The visa is for my Partner who is Russian, i thought that Gwennys only dealt with UK or EU citizens. She is having problems getting a visa as she does not do paid work in Cyprus. She does however volunteer her services as a fully qualified classical ballet teacher in addition to being a maths and IT teacher, free of charge to the local community in Oroklini. 

Unfortunately the Cypriot authorities cannot seem to grasp the concept of volunteer work to share different cultures for the benefits of the local community. I have been advised by a few people that getting a lawyer is the best option and after lots of frustration about the only option i seem to have left. All very frustrating when you are trying to give something to the Island and ask for nothing in return!

So if you, or anybody else can recommend a good lawyer i would very much appreciate it

Thanks

Ali


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Ah now I understand. Please excuse me for asking the question! 

I guess as your friend is already offering lessons in Oroklini, she is actually looking for a renewal of her existing visa?

Like many countries in the EU, Cyprus has tightened up its immigration policies for people who are not EU residents. They are concerned about immigrants doing jobs that Cypriots could otherwise do so I can understand that someone doing voluntary work would worry them. Although I'm surprised that a Russian is having trouble as there are lots over here and I thought Russia was a favoured country !

I don't know of a lawyer specialising in Immigration but I will have an ask around and get back to you if I can identify someone. It might also be worth you contacting Gwennie and asking if she knows of or could recommend someone or of course, contacting the Russian Embassy, if your friend hasn't already done so.


----------

